# Assistant at surgery list Medicare



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to find a list from Medicare for non-payable surgical procedures for 2010.  I have one from 2009 but I'll be darned if I know how I got it.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 28, 2010)

PA Assist?  Maybe you got it from here but they still only show 2009...

http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-pr...ement/medicare/892-first-assisting-at-surgery


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca.  I don't think that was it but I do appreciate the help.  They can just use the one I gave them from last year until another one comes to my attention.


----------

